# next stop - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Gala from Salzburg*

Very nice and varied concert with many Mozart pearls. Unfotunately no list of pieces, but the pleasure of surprise is always great if you should wish to see parts or the whole video. The sound is great, and there are many enjoyable performances.

youtube comments

*i love clasic music its so wonderfull

The best MOZART-CONCERTO ever posted on Y.T. !!!!! Thanks InnorecordsCM...

Loved the bells to start with melody Monostatos's henchmen. Excellent all. This is a gem. Thank you very much!

Magdalena Kozena (mezzo), the gorgeous Ekaterina Siurina, Anna Netbreko (sopranos) both Russians, Michael Schade (tenor) and Rene Pape (bass baritone) is perhaps the best cast ever put together. Miss Kozena sings Parto, Parto from La Clemenza di Tito, Miss. Siurina sings flawlessly an aria from Idomeneo. Miss. Netbreko an aria from same opera. Mr.Pape sings an aria from Don Giovanni and Mr. Sschade sings arias from La Clemenza di Tito. This video is a treasure I watch very very frequently.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*W. A. Mozart: Don Giovanni (La Scala, Milano 2011)*

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Don Giovanni (La Scala, Milano 2011).
Daniel Barenboim (Director), Anna Netrebko (Anna), Anna Prohaska (Zerlina), Peter Mattei (Don Giovanni), Bryn Terfel (Leporello), Barbara Frittoli (Elvira).

A modern production of W.A. Mozart's "Don Giovanni" is here performed at Teatro alla Scala in Milan, Italy, under the musical direction of Daniel Barenboim; the opera ran from December 7, 2011 to January 14, 2012. A synopsis of the opera can be found here. [http://www.teatroallascala.org/en/season/opera-ballet/2011-2012/don-giovanni_cnt_19352.html]

Il dissoluto punito, ossia il Don Giovanni is based on the life of Don Juan, a fictional dissolute and seducer of women. The opera is in two acts; Mozart wrote the music and Lorenzo Da Ponte the Italian libretto. The opera premièred to great acclaim at the Teatro di Praga (now called the Estates Theatre) in Prague, Czech Republic, on October 29, 1787. The story of Don Giovanni, an unrepentant and arrogant nobleman, has lead to the writing of many philosophical and religious essays including notable ones by Flaubert, Shaw and Kierkegaard.*

3 houres with musical and dramatical and vocal delights. Clean and simple scenography; it dont always have to be an orgie in cloths and colours. Did not experience the whole thing, but will do so, maybe in parts.

youtube comments

*Just remember that he wrote this entire thing the day before it went public ﻿

Well I heard that he "only" wrote the overture at the day before it went public.﻿

It is bizarre how Mozart could come up with such terrifying yet beautiful melody beginning the overture, repeated also in the finale. I can't believe he was a human being.﻿

Mozarts operas are my favourite. And this one is imho the best what has been ever written. And Mozart dedicated it to us﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*W. A. Mozart "Oboe Concerto" Moscow Virtuosi*

*Oboe Concerto in C Major, KV 285d
by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Alexey Utkin, oboe
Moscow Virtuosi
1991*

What a charming litle work!! A great pleasure to listen to. Brilliant oboe performance, and interpretation, and the orchestra is perfectly discret.

youtube comments

*Something about the double-reed instruments that I love. Oboe et bassoon. Bravo Alexy!﻿

I played the oboe for 7 years...never sounded this good in a million years!!﻿

A perfect 'pink' Mozart piece for spring

Holly $h!t... this guy is amazing!!!!!
The oboe I hear particularly gern.Als solo instrument as well as Begleitinstrument.Dieses Oboe Concerto by WAMozart like me, and played very nice.(bad google from german)*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Mozart, Piano Concert Nr 25 C Dur KV 503 Rudolf Buchbinder Piano & Conducter, Wiener Phil*

Elegant and fresh concerto. And it is very good performed, tecnically good on piano, but with a great "feeling" keeping the nerve and tention, and the interplay with orchestra is exact and sensitive.

youtube comments

*Best part is minute 23:57, note the expresion of the pianist followed by such a nice mellody, thats the momment mozart thought he was happy to be himself and us too.﻿

I agree! How can somebody not love that passage?  But trumpets and horns are not the ones creating the dissonances ;-) The chain of dissonant notes (suspensions) is given to basses, bassoons and violas, while the brass and the rest of the orchestra play the "true" tones of the harmonic sequence, against which you hear the clashes. Anyhow... Ciao.

From 0:58 it is amazing how the trumpets and horns counterpoint underpinning the weakest part of the the beat with such strong accent and dissonant chords.... amazing

Hard to believe this music was written 225 years ago...this is real genius! Bravo Mozart!!!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Hahn - Mozart - Violin Concerto No.3*

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 3 in G major, K. 216
I. Allegro (00:00)
II. Adagio (10:35)
III. Rondeau. Allegro (21:00)
Hilary Hahn, violin
Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra
Gustavo Dudamel, conductor*

Hillary Hahn is one of my violin favourites. She looks so effortless, but pure magic comes out of it. She does not dissapoint me here eather.
Brilliant orchestra, and nice sound and picture.

youtube links

*the conductor looks like the actor of Mozart in Amadeus ﻿

I liked it better when mozart played it for me...﻿

the pope is like when is this freaking concert going to end!!!!!!!!!!! at 3:23﻿

Love the cadenza, sounds like church bells ringing

She just is so wonderful to listen to...And what a great person as well...﻿*


----------

